# Aluminum Jon Boats?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

After careful thought/consideration, I have changed gears and am looking at a 14 ft or so Jon Boat for fishing creeks in NE FL. It will be a step-up from a kayak until I can swing a true skirt.

With that being said, I am looking at riveted vs welded Jon’s. The one I am eyeing is a 14 ft Alumacraft at the local Academy.

Before I commit, I wanted to know how well they will fare up? Or is there better for the money out there? 

Plan is to throw a 9.9 or so outboard on it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Having gone from sitting in my yaks to standing in my current tinnys, I can say that bottom width is important for stability. My present 16-foot and 17-foot tinnys are 52 inches and 56 inches wide (respectively) at the bottom. They are very stable. No problem when moving my too big butt around at all. Alumacraft makes some nice boats. You might want to visit www.tinboats.net and ask your question there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing wrong with an aluminum boat. I’d go welded from experience...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a riveted Jon boat unless you plan on it getting a little abuse. If hitting stumps and rougher water is in the agenda then go welded.

I ran a 16 ft alumacraft for several years running both fresh and salt duck hunting a fishing. It held up fine.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I just picked up a 10 ft Jon boat wide version for 100 bucks with title. If your just looking for something to fish while you save money, buy whatever you can get a deal on and ride it hard. They are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've owned well over a dozen aluminum jon boats, at least one of all the major brands...Seaark, G3, Duracraft, Alumacraft, ets. If you're considering a budget rig, something in the 14 ft range, the absolute best and most cost effective combo for the nature coast would be a G3 1548 VBW with a 25 hp tiller steer 2-stroke.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Go welded, with widest bottom u can afford. Bigger length x bottom width is way to go, you can power with minimal horsepower power as well.
South Louisiana has some great welded aluminum boat builders available. Price vs factory built is not much different vs custom built.
My most memorable factory aluminum flat I ordered in 1970's was a 18×52 monark with a mercury 50 hp long shaft manual engine. Did it all flounder n frog hunting duck hunt fishing.
Good boat but riveted hull 072", popping 2 rivets on trip returning from duck hunting. Had to run with drain plug out to hoist pick up. Scary...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Weld-craft makes a quality aluminum. You can order exactly what you want. Mine was 18x52 and had a 60hp with tunnel,
Etc. work horse and shallow draft.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think anything at Academy is going to be too small for you. Get something bigger than you think you'll need and it will turn out just right


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

http://directboats.com/15wemoveejon...MI75ritfGg3wIVwcDACh3XrAgaEAQYBSABEgL9ifD_BwE


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

bigcountry88 said:


> After careful thought/consideration, I have changed gears and am looking at a 14 ft or so Jon Boat for fishing creeks in NE FL. It will be a step-up from a kayak until I can swing a true skirt.
> 
> With that being said, I am looking at riveted vs welded Jon’s. The one I am eyeing is a 14 ft Alumacraft at the local Academy.
> 
> ...


Never go below 16 feet when buying a boat you really are going to fish....I’m not going to go all into it but I’m just telling you go find a used Jon, find a nice 20-25 hp, and go from there.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

ive got two boats, one being a 14' jonboat i use more than the skiff. owning a riveted jon its worth the maintenance of replacing rivets to get awelded . Also would consider a 15 vs the 10 hp when you become comfortable you'll scoot better.


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies so far. I’m now considering opting for a welded G3 over a riveted, but am wondering why the some prefer welded over a riveted?

Also, to throw a curve at the plans, how would a fiberglass/Kevlar boat hold up compared to a aluminum? I priced out both an Ankona SC16 and the SM 1444V, and both completely rigged for what I want are ~$10K....


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

My current boat is a 14' riveted jon with a 15hp merc. It's perfect for winter flats/river fishing and a great bass rig for the rivers and small lakes. Noisy.
It's really a one man rig though, so if you want 2 man ability go with a 16'. A 25 hp motor and you can fish anywhere on the flats! I know I've done it with that type boat.
But I suffer from Boatitis, which means I sell and buy boats like an addict!
I've had big 18'flats boats, a CC 17' G3, and so on....

I am studying the 16' Skimmer Skiff now...….


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you're talking shallow creeks on the Nature Coast, an aluminum jon is the correct tool. Of course fiberglass will work, but it will ultimately get chewed up on an oyster bar or limestone rock. Aluminum is just more functional. 

I wouldn't consider spending as much as $10K on a 14 foot jon. Welded aluminum hulls properly maintained take a long time to wear out, and there are plenty of good used ones out there. A good used G3 1548 with an nice older 25hp 2-stroke and a decent galvanized or aluminum trailer should run about $6000, maybe even less.


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> If you're talking shallow creeks on the Nature Coast, an aluminum jon is the correct tool. Of course fiberglass will work, but it will ultimately get chewed up on an oyster bar or limestone rock. Aluminum is just more functional.
> 
> I wouldn't consider spending as much as $10K on a 14 foot jon. Welded aluminum hulls properly maintained take a long time to wear out, and there are plenty of good used ones out there. A good used G3 1548 with an nice older 25hp 2-stroke and a decent galvanized or aluminum trailer should run about $6000, maybe even less.


I am looking very hard at the G3. Where can they be found used? 

Also, between G3, Crestliner, and Alumacraft, which one has the “best” features in regards to warranty, quality, etc.?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been testing aluminum and am very impressed !

I have one for sale but want to package it with a long shaft Merc I have
It is a 14' Semi V Landau , Lots of freeboard !, It is built like a tank and rated for 30 horsepower !

Shooting for an asking price of $2400 boat motor & trailer ...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll throw another brand in the mix, I bought an Alweld not long ago for use the river where I live. Very happy so far, built tough as hell and came with a floor already welded in.

Have you considered a Gheenoe? I probably sound like a broken record with this, but for the money they really can't be beaten. An alum boat will be tougher but it'll also be louder when poling, draft will be close to the same on both, and the Jon will be slightly more money. I know there have been some suggestions for welded tunnels if you're fishing the big bend and I would agree, I grew up there. But you mention NE FL, you guys don't have the limestone like that where you are. You will have some oyster bars and random clusters but nothing crazy.

I would not buy a boat from a box store like Academy, go used, or go to a boat dealer unless you can get it for a crazy low price on some kind of special. Reason being that store sells everything from golf clubs to sports bras, boats are a secondary item to them at best, and they have no skin in the game to make you a good deal or help you if there's an issue.

Good Luck!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/d/pristeen-gheenoe-barely-used/6770189778.html

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/d/2011-gheenoe-center-console/6749033519.html

https://lakecity.craigslist.org/boa/d/14-jon-boat/6729714115.html

https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/jon-boat-g3/6740800238.html


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Look on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

bigcountry88 said:


> I am looking very hard at the G3. Where can they be found used?


Try this ad: https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/2006-3/6772024333.html

Here's another: https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/2004-g3-boat-25-horse-motor/6760548556.html


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

There are some cheap gheenoes and jonboats on florida Cl right now, buyers market on the little step up boats.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Weld-craft lists local dealers on their website. I've found their boats to be a cut above the G3, Alumacraft, Allweld, etc but they are a bit more. Lifetime boats. I had mine for 16 yrs and it was solid.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

You can order what you want. I did 19" gunnels on my last one to make it have less free board and better in the wind. https://weld-craft.com


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In the early 80's, Ray Nye of Islamorada was custom fitting alum. jon boats for fishing the flats.

He would get a welded G3 or Sea ark9?) in the 16-18' range put some block foam between the ribs and then attach some carpeted flat alum. plate(thin) to the top of the ribs.The obligatory poling platform was attached to the transom.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> In the early 80's, Ray Nye of Islamorada was custom fitting alum. jon boats for fishing the flats.
> 
> He would get a welded G3 or Sea ark9?) in the 16-18' range put some block foam between the ribs and then attach some carpeted flat alum. plate(thin) to the top of the ribs.The obligatory poling platform was attached to the transom.


That's all any of us really need isnt it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


@Backcountry 16 What size bass tracker is this? I assume you poll this in reverse from that casting platform. Simple and clean setup!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wolftaco said:


> @Backcountry 16 What size bass tracker is this? I assume you poll this in reverse from that casting platform. Simple and clean setup!


16 foot and you are correct it's poled from the front to reduce hull slap


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

WolfTaco, where are you located? There are three custom jon boat builders in the Florida Panhandle and all have/could build one very suitable for the flats similar to Backcountry 16's Tracker.

Scandy-White and Bracewell Boats in Blountstown; Xtreme Boats in Bonifay.

If you're west, the Sabine Skiffs are a very capable skiff built in Texas.

No Bait/Lures Only had an aluminum boat built recently but can't recall which builder he used?


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

I am located in PA. Mostly fish rocky rivers, and tidal fresh water estuaries. Looking for something perhaps with a jet that can be run up river and drifted for Musky, but mainly pole shallow carp flats. I am leaning towards a tiller setup Jon boat based on budget. A towee or Hog island Skiff would work too, but finding a used one within budget is not easy. Also found a Scott Deep Duck locally on Craigslist which is what the towee design is based on. Ultimately I will probably end up with a 1656 Jon boat, purely based on utility. Once a year I need to take the family up to cabin on a big lake in Canada loaded down with supplies. The towee design might be too tight for wife and two small kids/dog/gear. 1656 50/35 jet or 1660 60/40 jet would fit the bill, but also scoping G3 1548vbw with 25hp which can be had on the cheap. Jon boat would be set up lodge style with grab bar and extension for running shallow.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


Backcountry16 I have to say that boat is sweet, it looks a like the back of Kewayden island in Naples.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


What year is that boat?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Backcountry16 I have to say that boat is sweet, it looks a like the back of Kewayden island in Naples.


10k islands the picture was about 5 years ago. It needs some new carpet now though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

NativeBone said:


> What year is that boat?


1999. I've only ever saw 2 of them pretty rare.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Zika said:


> WolfTaco, where are you located? There are three custom jon boat builders in the Florida Panhandle and all have/could build one very suitable for the flats similar to Backcountry 16's Tracker.
> 
> Scandy-White and Bracewell Boats in Blountstown; Xtreme Boats in Bonifay.
> 
> ...


Uncle j's in Morgan City Louisiana built mine


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

With the popularity of aluminum skiffs n flats it would be nice for administration to add an aluminum boat section.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree with several in this topic. Towed my welded 1648 tunnel down to northwest FL...when I could still stand to drive, haha. I am selling my "new" Weldbilt jet with 10 hours to be replaced with a larger prop/tunnel. My boat is set up 50/35 jet and looks very similar to the tracker shown here.

Had it on clist, (expired), and here but pics are on Tinboats for sale as Rich suggest looking. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=46929

With a good fabricator, a lot can be done with a welded metal hull. I'm big on open boat with LOTS of lockable storage. The fuel tanks, batteries/gear and rear seat is all under deck storage. I too would opt for a 16ft minimum unless you are in some very small++ creeks.

This one was built for rocky, muskie, smallmouth and trout rivers in NC/TN/VA.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Several pics to show mods. Casting brace is nice for old folks like me, shows rear and front storage compartments. Another is a built in livewell in previous post. That 1st pic is before sanding and painting the lockable hatch lid.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

jtf said:


> Several pics to show mods. Casting brace is nice for old folks like me, shows rear and front storage compartments. Another is a built in livewell in previous post. That 1st pic is before sanding and painting the lockable hatch lid.


Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing pretty close to what I was thinking, i like the storage under the bow deck and stern seat. That looks like a stout river Jon for sure. I am running a medium river that gets pretty shallow in spots and would require dragging over riffles during low flow. So a 16 is probably the max I could do to keep the weight lower which is why I am leaning towards a tiller/open deck layout.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


Love that boat! I modeled this one after that one when I saw it at the Orlando boat show back in the day, its a 2000 G3 1544.







Had Blue Point do the platforms, decking, and aluminum gas tank under the front deck. Have and continue to have more fun and catch more fish out of this sled than should be allowed!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


Love that boat! I modeled this one after that one when I saw it at the Orlando boat show back in the day, its a 2000 G3 1544.
View attachment 105594
Had Blue Point do the platforms, decking, and aluminum gas tank under the front deck. Have and continue to have more fun and catch more fish out of this sled than should be allowed!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> To bad bass tracker stopped making this johnboat it was a good design can't bring myself to sell it as I have only ever seen 2.
> View attachment 52846


Love that boat! I modeled this one after that one when I saw it at the Orlando boat show back in the day, its a 2000 G3 1544.
View attachment 105594
Had Blue Point do the platforms, decking, and aluminum gas tank under the front deck. Have and continue to have more fun and catch more fish out of this sled than should be allowed!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

ol' superskiff said:


> Love that boat! I modeled this one after that one when I saw it at the Orlando boat show back in the day, its a 2000 G3 1544.
> View attachment 105594
> Had Blue Point do the platforms, decking, and aluminum gas tank under the front deck. Have and continue to have more fun and catch more fish out of this sled than should be allowed!


Sorry for the multiple replies, couldn't seem to get it post. Trump's conspiring against me


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I second the Alweld. I bought a 2016 1548 with a “V” bow and a 2016 Tohatsu 20hp on a galvanized Wesco trailer in November 2018 for $3,500 used. If you take your time and search- you can find deals on Jon boats.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

ol' superskiff said:


> Love that boat! I modeled this one after that one when I saw it at the Orlando boat show back in the day, its a 2000 G3 1544.
> View attachment 105594
> Had Blue Point do the platforms, decking, and aluminum gas tank under the front deck. Have and continue to have more fun and catch more fish out of this sled than should be allowed!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Platform is bad ass!


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Tracker Grizzly 1860 tiller model. Mercury 4 stroke 60hp. Love the openness of the boat...


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

B


Wolftaco said:


> I am located in PA. Mostly fish rocky rivers, and tidal fresh water estuaries. Looking for something perhaps with a jet that can be run up river and drifted for Musky, but mainly pole shallow carp flats. I am leaning towards a tiller setup Jon boat based on budget. A towee or Hog island Skiff would work too, but finding a used one within budget is not easy. Also found a Scott Deep Duck locally on Craigslist which is what the towee design is based on. Ultimately I will probably end up with a 1656 Jon boat, purely based on utility. Once a year I need to take the family up to cabin on a big lake in Canada loaded down with supplies. The towee design might be too tight for wife and two small kids/dog/gear. 1656 50/35 jet or 1660 60/40 jet would fit the bill, but also scoping G3 1548vbw with 25hp which can be had on the cheap. Jon boat would be set up lodge style with grab bar and extension for running shallow.


Based off your description here, you should check out the Sabine River skiff. It’s rugged with a 60/40 jet and has good storage with higher sides and a thicker bottom built in. You can push it on flats or row it along the current. It’s designed just for fishermen like you. I don’t think it’s live on their website yet but I know there’s pictures of it on the Sabine Instagram and Facebook and they can get you on the build list now if you’re interested.


----------

